# how do I dose KanaPlex



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I purchased the 5 gram tube of powder and don't know how to dose it.  I have 1 gallon QT but I am keeping it at 0.5 gallons for my sick betta.

According to the directions one scoop (180mg) treats 5 US Gallons. I don't have a scale to measure out 36mg which would treat 1 gallon.

Please help :-?


----------



## Galaxy (Nov 9, 2013)

I asked my dad (he's a doctor), to see if there's anyway to measure it without a scale. He says you have to have a scale.  Cause, you're not sure how dense the medicine is and stuff.

But, maybe someone else knows of some other method?


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

That's what I figured, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Galaxy (Nov 9, 2013)

No problem. I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

well during a Google search I found the Seachem forum that may hold the answer.

*OP*
It appears Kanaplex is the best bacterial treatment to use due to high PH. However my treatment tank is only 1 gallon. It would appear too imprecise to attempt to eyeball doseage from the dosing/measuring spoon that comes with it. Any ideas? 

*TechSupport*
To be honest, the Kanaplex is a very safe, but effective medication. I would recommend using 1/2 scoop for your 1 gallon tank. This should work just fine. You can dose it every other day for up to 7 days.


----------



## Alphazygma (Mar 19, 2014)

I know this is an old thread by the time of this posting, but you may have just reached this post through online search.

So, this is just my take and by no means is 100% accurate.

I also have a ~1Gal QT for my betta that got some fin rot, with the same issue as you, and pretty much like what InfiniteGlory said about eyeballing it, here is what I did.

*Note:* I'm using Liters for my calculation instead of gallons for it made it easier for my method.
So 1Gal = 3.78 L
And 1dose Kanaplex = 20L

That said, here is how I did it:


I used a sheet of aluminum foil so that I could handle the powder a little bit more easily on a flat surface.
Then I poured 1 dose of the spoon onto the sheet.
Proceed to the best of my ability to spread the powder into a square shape that was mostly even in surface.
With a knife or another piece of aluminum foil, I divided the mostly evenly distributed square of powder into 4 sections (this means that each quarter section is an approximate dose for 5 liters)
From there, I took one section and spread it into a rectangular shape with an even surface as I could.
Lastly I divided that rectangle into 5 sections, and thus, each section treats about 1L.

With that, I took 3 or 4 of those little sections and that is what I used for my dosing.


As I said, not 100% accurate, but quite close.
Hope this is of any help.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

+1 to what alpha said if you do a in tank treatment.

However, Kanaplex will be more effective if you soak it with garlic juice in your fish's pellets. Getting the medicine inside the fish does more good just as it does for people.

Instead of in tank treatment I put the fish in a small food container with tank water a drop of metheylene blue a pinch of kanaplex and let the fish sit there for 30 minutes in (watch them to be sure the are not overly distressed this is rare). I float the contain in the sink or fish tank at temperature the fish is used to avoid chills. This process is called a fish bath
I also feed the Kanaplex daily with garlic juice for 7 days or 10 if the fish seems like it needs it twice daily. I replace the tank water I remove this also aids in improving water quality which is normally the reason fish end up sick.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

jadaBlu said:


> +1 to what alpha said if you do a in tank treatment.
> 
> However, Kanaplex will be more effective if you soak it with garlic juice in your fish's pellets. Getting the medicine inside the fish does more good just as it does for people.
> 
> ...


I just want to point out that kanamycin is poorly absorbed from the gut in most species, including fish. This means that oral administration is only useful for treating bacterial infections of the gut. If you are dealing with a systemic infection, you'd want to treat the tank water, as kanamycin can be absorbed into the systemic circulation through the skin and gills. Usually, I'd agree with you that antibiotics (and antiparasitics actually) are most effective when given orally, but there are some exceptions, with kanamycin being one of them.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

glad to see the knowledge being used and shared and sometimes improved on. Thanks everyone for sharing


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes perhaps it does bear mentioning I did treat for an internal infection and it worked better than I"ve seen in tank. Kanaplex can be absorbed via the skin. They do mention feeding Kanaplex on the package which why I tried that. When I have time I will call Seachem and ask how they suggest treating for different conditions. I will post what they say.


----------

